# I dunno about you, but....



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*...IT LOOKS LIKE A [email protected]#!KING BOMB TO ME!!!!!!! GET READY!!!!*

BUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

DC# withheld to protect the innocent....oh wait a minute...this person is one of many that shall receive my wrath....so you really aren't innocent at all!!!

IT'S ON ITS WAY, SUCKA! YOU BETTER HAVE A CURRENT WILL MADE OUT!!!!!

ONE DOWN, MANY TO GO!!!!!!! :gn


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

He is back !!!!!!!! crap


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Man, there's some more power in those "sticks". Bet I can hear the explosion here, even if it is a west coast hit!

Nice photo.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool picture. I like the dynamite. And of course your cigars.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> Cool picture. I like the dynamite...


Proof that there is a use for dog-rockets!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Dog-rocket dynamite, Ingenious!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

This is bad...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

o


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like he is awake now...

Someone better watch it !


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Luv it...very creative and.........














.........DEADLY!!! :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

The Madman is Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go Get'em kasr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Go Get'em kasr


I think I just heard a dead-man talking....you've got time to put your affairs in order Booker...this one isn't yours...but soon.....very, very soon. :hn


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

That's a cool, but scary, picture. Someone's gonna get hit hard. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone is in for some hurtin'.
:tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

o


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Watch out for that timer!! :ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

blah blah blah....LOL


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like it is time for some payback on the massive run he got hit with during the "big freeze":r


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

That thing could take out the neighbors on both sides with shrapnel when it hits!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r :r :r

You're one CRAZY FUTHA**KA, Aaron!!!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Cant wait to see you ends up with this major whoopin :bx


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> o


:tpd: Kickin' back and watching the sparks fly. Great photo, Aaron !!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

They better raise the terror-alert level......there he goes again!!! :gn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

KASR is back, and with a vengeance!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I thoughtful bomb, very nice! :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

let it fly................remember to set timer for delayed detination....wouldn't want to hurt a postal worker


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

monkey go booooom


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It's funny....that many of the people that have replied to this thread will be receiving a very similiar destruction!!!! BUWHAHAHA!!

And that means you too, JIMMY!!!!! It's gonna feel like Hiroshima for you buddy!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Darn beast was dormant.
Who the heck awakened him?:r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Darn beast was dormant.
> Who the heck awakened him?:r


We need to put him back to sleep.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

KASR said:


> It's funny....that many of the people that have replied to this thread will be receiving a very similiar destruction!!!! BUWHAHAHA!!
> 
> And that means you too, JIMMY!!!!! It's gonna feel like Hiroshima for you buddy!!


Whatever...I may just have to go into hiding again....LOL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Whatever...I may just have to go into hiding again....LOL


There's no hiding bro! I'm tracking you with the alien implant that you've got embedded under your skin!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:r The mad bomber is back again. o


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

KASR said:


> There's no hiding bro! I'm tracking you with the alien implant that you've got embedded under your skin!


Time for the tin foil hats, me thinks. :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r The cigars themselves are enough for the desired effect.. but no, you actually are sending a "Ridgid Tool"?


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

is that lip balm in the upper left? proof lip balm is deadly! TSA FTW! KASR FTW!



KASR said:


> *...IT LOOKS LIKE A [email protected]#!KING BOMB TO ME!!!!!!! GET READY!!!!*


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

KASR said:


> Proof that there is a use for dog-rockets!


That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw that pic!! :r :r Awesome Aaron!!


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r The cigars themselves are enough for the desired effect.. but no, you actually are sending a "Ridgid Tool"?


Don't know about the tool, but Ridgid puts out a simply beautiful calendar.  Now that would be da bomb!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Aaron... be carefull man your gonna blow up your poker table.:fu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> is that lip balm in the upper left? proof lip balm is deadly! TSA FTW! KASR FTW!


You know it.... mix 5 parts CARMEX with 3 parts gasoline.....NAPALM!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r The cigars themselves are enough for the desired effect.. but no, you actually are sending a "Ridgid Tool"?


I love my RIGID TOOL!! LOL!! Life savers for us wrench lazy bastages! LOL!


----------

